# Inverness 2 B&W pointers missing



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Cross posting to trry and help find these two.

Both went missing at 3.30pm on Tuesday 19th October. In the country and not really a place name. The best description is the section of The Great Glen Way between Inverness and Blackfold

I was walking with them and whistled when they went round a bend in the path to get them back in sight. They didn't return and I didn't see which direction they headed (presumably in pusuit of something). There have been no sightings since and it was very cold during the night.

They were both wearing Three Peaks tagged collars and are chipped. I have contacted the police, the local dog rescues and the local radio station.

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners
DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

They have been found  :thumbup:


----------

